# Level Tronic electric levelling



## ianhc (Feb 4, 2009)

When i purchased my latest motorhome it had the Italian made Level Tronic electric levelling jacks already fitted. My experience of these after using them for 12 months now is........................ Wat utter rubbish!!!
The units will only come down if the vehicle is on level ground!!!!! otherwise the ground clearance isnt enough for the leg to go into position.!!!! Wats that all about.
The units have failed to retract a number of times.

The 2 front units have now decided to drop to the floor when the remote button is pressed instead of lowering gently under power....... road grit has seized the joints.

The overall weight of the four legs is over 60kgs!!!!

So would i have spent nearly £2000 on them?................................ Er I dont think so!!!!!!!. WOULD YOU?

Has anyone else got any experience with these units...... or is it just me?


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Very interesting Ianhc,

I've been considering this system for months now but each time I get close either the price jumps up (over £3500 now for the Iveco)

I have heard from several sources that there have been lots of problems but understood these had been rectified by a software update. I don't know who fits them now. Used to be Towtal but they have moved over to the hydraulic EP brand


----------



## ianhc (Feb 4, 2009)

I spoke with towtal this week, very helpful, but you are correct they now concentrate on the hydraulic legs, a much better system i think. But they will service the level tronic.
One point to take into consideration is if the legs are extended on the level tronic on wet grass they could sink a little. Unfortunately this means that with limited height clearance the leg will not retract and rise to its folded position. One has to dig a hole to allow it to retract.......... Not good.
The hydraulic units rise vertically so will pull out of the mud.


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

I can very highly recommend the Hydraulic system that Towtal fitted, They are heavy but they are extremely good.


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hi saddletramp*

Hi saddletramp 
I am considering getting the Hydraulic levelling from towtal ,and have just come across this old thread , so I thought I would tap your brain ,so to speak, now that you have had them for a while have you had any problems , and also how much of a slope will they contend with?

Baza


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hi saddletramp*

Hi saddletramp 
I am considering getting the Hydraulic levelling from towtal ,and have just come across this old thread , so I thought I would tap your brain ,so to speak, now that you have had them for a while have you had any problems , and also how much of a slope will they contend with?

Baza


----------

